

Interactive Vim Tutorial - of
http://www.openvim.com/tutorial.html

======
johncoltrane
This thing is just as useless now as it was when it launched and was first
featured here, one year ago (1). If you want to learn Vim's basics, just run
the following command in your terminal as many times as needed to feel
comfortable and force yourself to use Vim for gradually more complex and
critical tasks:

    
    
        $ vimtutor
    

(1) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3043866>

~~~
muyuu
Does that work on Windows? (honest question, cannot try since I don't have any
Windows machine handy).

If not, then it's not useless.

~~~
achal
Yes, it does (except you have to look for it in %programfiles(x86)%, and then
it opens in a graphical window that doesn't take your .vimrc/.gvimrc into
account)

~~~
wfn
(It seems that vimtutor on Linux also doesn't take your .vimrc into account; I
think that's by design?)

~~~
johncoltrane
I can't speak for its author(s) but the point of vimtutor is to help you learn
Vim's basics in order to be up and running as quickly as possible. From that
point of view, it's quite normal to go without special settings and plugins as
that would taint the whole experience and learning. Vimtutor is a standardized
tool and it would probably loose a lot if it was different for everybody.

By the way, going config-less for two or three days can be an eye opening
adventure if you are too infatuated with your config.

Also, what would be the point of running vimtutor if you already have a
~/.vimrc? You probably already know everything it has to offer.

~~~
wfn
Yes, that's what I was thinking exactly. And a good idea re: trying to work
for a bit without a .vimrc (or maybe re-adding basic shortcuts later on and
ending up with a very minimalist vimrc).

~~~
johncoltrane
I have a 15 or so lines long .vimrc that I put on all the VPSes I work on
without any plugin. It's great for keeping myself sharp.

------
weslly
Open a terminal and type "vimtutor". It's pretty much the best way to learn
Vim.

------
AlwaysBCoding
If you really want to learn VIM check out vim-adventures.com a truly
interactive vim tutorial.

~~~
swah
Is your nickname a reference to Glengarry Glen Ross?

~~~
AlwaysBCoding
coffee is for coders.

~~~
edlucas
F#, that's my name!

------
McUsr
This was a nice intro to vim, showing the concepts fast. I was just wondering
about the match braces commands. I propose that you show off the yank
registers, and the @ macro function as well, along with the marks. Another
great command is q: and q/. Another area is movement with marks, and
filtering, maybe filtering isn't that easy to implement in your tutorial.

------
mushishi
It was fun to make, and I'm happy if anyone finds it useful.

------
husam212
Nice, very nice ... Once you get used to it, this ancient 30 years old text
editor is simply the best.

------
mcintyre1994
Poor rating in WOT, anybody know what's up?
[http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/openvim.com?utm_source=add...](http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/openvim.com?utm_source=addon&utm_content=warn-
viewsc)

~~~
jack12
It says it's listed on a blacklist of domains involved in spam. But it's not
clear if all the folks pointing at the one blacklist are examples of it being
relisted multiple times or just people rereporting that it's on that list.
It's not listed in the last 30 days of additions at
<http://www.joewein.net/bl-log/bl-log.htm> so I'd suspect that 2013-02-07
'event' listed on WOT is meaningless.

Considering the time of its first listing was right around the time of the
domain's registration, and that the blacklist is apparently a list of domains
/mentioned/ in spam, I wouldn't be too sure it's not just a case of some
spammer copy/pasting a list of 'recently expired / created domain names' in a
pitch for domain registration or something like that. Seeing as it's just the
one blacklist, the current owner might be completely unaware of it.

Hard to guess, though. His MXs aren't listed on any of the usual blacklists,
though that's not necessarily where spam would be coming from. On the other
hand, spammers don't usually list their name and employer on the front page of
their site.

~~~
mushishi
Author here. I was informed some time ago that I was listed on a spam listing.

I informed this to the service provider, and got a fresh password. I'm using
the service in a limited way (not access to virtual machine afaik); I don't
even know how to detect if someone has setup'd a spam bot there.

If someone has information that there is still on-going spamming, I would be
grateful if I would be informed of how I could get rid of it.

It disturbs me that someone had targeted my site for immoral activities.

------
QuantumGuy
Reminded me of this <http://vim-adventures.com/>; Prefer OP version since it
gets you used to the way VIM works.

------
jaequery
tutorials should teach to use ctrl+[ instead of ESC. it makes a big
difference.

~~~
mateuszf
ctrl+c is even better (in my opinion). In theory it doesn't work in every
place ESC works, but I haven't noticed such places. Also ctrl+j works as
ENTER. It does make a big difference to me.

~~~
nbouscal
You can also just map <c-c> <esc> and not have to ever worry about the edge
cases.

------
Skoofoo
Learned a few new commands from this, thank you!

------
baby
Anyone has something like for EMACS? I've been through the tutorial already
but I'm looking for new ways to learn it.

------
anonymouz
Some way to remap keys would be awesome for us Dvorak users.

------
mrfairladyz
Nice! I enjoyed this... Thanks!

------
Aardwolf
It's not very realistic, it's way too easy to close it!

------
Elrac
Nicely done!

------
joemir
+1 Neat

